# Another sad and significant date - don't read if low!



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, 

I just want to honour and acknowledge, somewhere, the baby I should have been giving birth to today. This seems like the right place for it, while at the same time I am acutely aware that I am sadly not alone in possessing a calendar full of misery inducing anniversaries. 

Thankfully, it is not raining, so I can go and 'garden' my sadness out. 

As one of the African Tribes say, "I hope the sky is clear for you today..."

Love, 

MM xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggie Mae

 It must be a difficult day for you. Mine passed on the 16th July. Some people do something like release a balloon with notes, petals/notes in river, light a candle etc.

I spoke to my hypnotherapist and she said she had lost a child and that she allows herself moments in the day, so in the morning, then lunchtime and then in the evening. She said that she tells herself she has to go to work and it doens't mean she loved her little one any less. As I said that I wasn't sure if I would take the day off (I did in the end as I was at the clinic all day) she said if I was going to them to plan something special like a spa etc.

I was actually working up for egg collection on my due date so my friends didn't want me to do anything that would upset me more. A
Have a look of the forget me not thread, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=99.0
or in the pregnancy loss there are discussions about due dates.

Thinking of you
L x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Maggie Mae

I feel very humbled by what you must be going through today. I haven't been in your shoes, so feel rather inadequate, but am extending warmth and love to you in my small way.

I hope your day passes quietly in a way that helps you.

You, your DH, and your little one will be in my thoughts all day.

Big hugs, and wishing I was able to offer more than just waffle.

E xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Maggie-Mae,
So sorry that you have to face such a difficult day. I do know the bittersweet pain those 'what should have been' anniversaries bring. I hope that somehow you will find some peace as you nurture your garden.

The world has missed out on a wonderful mother and many of us have been lucky enough to meet a new friend with amazing depth and empathy. I only wish we could have had both. 

All my love MeganX


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

JJ1, Ermey and dear Megan,

Thank you, thank you, thank you. The gardening is indeed helping, but your words do even more.....

and M10, I have moments when I am utterly devoid of both depth and empathy, but thank you for seeing the best in me!

Love, 

MM xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

MM my lovely chum...

Just wanted to express my thanks to you for allowing us to share in your anniversary and rememberance of your precious babe. We are truly honoured here that you feel you can share your thoughts here with us.

I know there are no words I can write that will make the pain of your loss any easier to bear, what I will say if you don't mind is that in the very short time you had your wee one with you, I am certain you gave a lifetimes worth of love, and that wherever your wee ones are now they know that they are loved and cherished and will never be forgotten. 

I've found that first anniversaries for milestone events are usually the hardest ones to bear. You will get through this honey, that doesn't make it any easier I know. I am sending you so much love and strength down the M5 this evening.

I will be lighting some candles in my back garden tonight for our special babies and for the special people who have touched us in some way here, you are one of those special people MM.

Holding you very close and not letting you go 

Lots of love
Emcee xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

There's not much I can add to the wise words of the other ladies MM and I know from first hand experience that anniversaries are so diffucult. 

I just wanted to send you a cyber   and echo Emcee, you loved, you cherished and they'll never be forgotten.

I hope you and your dh can find some peace in the coming days.

Love

flipper


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks again ladies....Love, MM xxxxxxxxx


----------

